# Marin alpine trail E2



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

Has anyone got one?
I paid a deposit in March and they said it would be available in June.
Now they are saying 2022!
I thought I was getting a good deal but now it’s looking like a long wait
Maybe commencal would be better at least in terms of timing


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

whoa, seriously? i put down a deposit in December, was told May, now July. it's been my understanding that they were unable to secure shipping containers. at this point i have no idea what the status is. since they said July, i can't really get frustrated yet, but by late July, i'll be pressing for the most honest answer. if they can't build them, can't get parts, can't ship, etc. i need to know either way. i'm sure this is very frustrating for Marin as well. no bikes delivered = no revenue for them or their distributors/dealers. not a situation any side wants to be in. surely they must be doing everything conceivable to make these bikes a reality. frankly, this is really the only eeb i want right now. everything about it hits the sweet spot and they are sold by my fav LBS. this is THE bike i want.


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

cunningstunts said:


> whoa, seriously? i put down a deposit in December, was told May, now July. it's been my understanding that they were unable to secure shipping containers. at this point i have no idea what the status is. since they said July, i can't really get frustrated yet, but by late July, i'll be pressing for the most honest answer. if they can't build them, can't get parts, can't ship, etc. i need to know either way. i'm sure this is very frustrating for Marin as well. no bikes delivered = no revenue for them or their distributors/dealers. not a situation any side wants to be in. surely they must be doing everything conceivable to make these bikes a reality. frankly, this is really the only eeb i want right now. everything about it hits the sweet spot and they are sold by my fav LBS. this is THE bike i want.


Yeah I think shipping has got to be part of the problem. I kinda wish I had bought a commencal or another bike but at this point I think I'll just wait it out. Prices have gone up for most bikes including the e alpine trail so at least I got my "order" in before that. 
And it looks like a killer bike.
Now I just have to wait til next year maybe&#8230;


----------



## Garlleo (Jul 8, 2021)

jbhaji said:


> Yeah I think shipping has got to be part of the problem. I kinda wish I had bought a commencal or another bike but at this point I think I'll just wait it out. Prices have gone up for most bikes including the e alpine trail so at least I got my "order" in before that.
> And it looks like a killer bike.
> Now I just have to wait til next year maybe&#8230;


I also ordered one in April. At that time I was told 4 weeks out. Now LBS is saying September or October.Haven't got any good explanation like you guys have. Wondering if I should wait it out??


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

Garlleo said:


> Wondering if I should wait it out??


What are your other options? Do you have another bike to ride in the meantime or do you have another option to purchase?


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

Garlleo said:


> I also ordered one in April. At that time I was told 4 weeks out. Now LBS is saying September or October.Haven't got any good explanation like you guys have. Wondering if I should wait it out??


Hard to say
Now I'm wishing I had bought a commencal ebike but at this point I'm just going to wait.
I got a new carbon trail bike so can keep pedaling til I get that Marin ebike.
From what I've seen there is huge worldwide demand for shipping and bikes are crazy popular so I think that's the reason for the delay. Nothing I can do to change it.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

mine is supposed to be here at the end of the month after the previous delays. we shall see. it couldn't come soon enough as the summer heat is making riding uphill brutal.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Curious what you think of this bike, if and when you get it. It's got modern progressive geometry, but it's heavy. In the "analog" bike world, I've ridden and compared various light weight bikes vs "heavy" bikes (eg 34 lbs) before and geometry has always mattered much more than weight, but the spread has never been so great (this bike is 54lbs I think? not quite like comparing a fancy carbon build to the budget aluminum model).


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

I have zero experience with ebikes but I’m excited to try it out.
I know there are lighter ebikes and that was attractive but the Marin bike just looked like a great deal.
Some of the rides closest to my house are steep fire road climbs and then steep singletrack descents so a slack ebike seems like a good way to get more laps in.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

i've been told October now. sigh.....


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

fitek said:


> Curious what you think of this bike, if and when you get it. It's got modern progressive geometry, but it's heavy. In the "analog" bike world, I've ridden and compared various light weight bikes vs "heavy" bikes (eg 34 lbs) before and geometry has always mattered much more than weight, but the spread has never been so great (this bike is 54lbs I think? not quite like comparing a fancy carbon build to the budget aluminum model).


they are all heavy. even the ones that cost 20 grand, compared to your trail bike. i've only demo'd one and it was fine as far as weight was concerned. from what i've read, it shifts some of the effort to upper body muscle and takes more core. watch the latest LoamWolf video comparing the AT2 vs the ATe2. he compares heart rate, and other metrics. for me, i expect less lung busting, and less knee grinding, in favour of more enjoyable ups, including trails i now avoid due to the nature of the terrain (ie. mostly difficult climbing with little descending), and more overall downs. the weight penalty seems to be worth it, and the bikes seem to be far enough along in development, so i laid my plastic down.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

@cunningstunts, curious if you've been able to throw a leg over one? I've been watching for an Orbea Rise but the geo is old school (by Transition standards), M looks a bit short, and it's several grand more. I've ridden the analog Alpine Trail and the M was spot on. Parking lot ride of an Occam and it was fine, but the moment I got on the Alpine Trail, it just clicks... I much prefer that geo. Not a big fan of heavy bikes. Might be a few years before we see an aggressive, light weight trail bike...


----------



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

Anyone actually get the bike yet? I’m thinking about preordering but I don’t want to wait forever.. I called bikebling today who have preorders and they told me October the earliest but maybe December or later… I have the option of buying a Niner RIP e9 now but idk the geometry and spec on the Marin is friggin unbeatable… can’t decide if I should wait?


----------



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

I just preordered this bike as well. I was told October - December but was also told there was no gauruntee... I will try to give updates in this thread if I hear anything else. I encourage others to do the same! I'm guessing not many people have gotten there's yet aside from the privileged YouTubers I have seen...


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

I have never seen one in the wild.
Kinda weird to just order a bike that costs that much but I like mountain bikes and it will probably be rad if it ever arrives.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

i've not seen one either. the local pro (Mark Matthews) has an E1 that Marin just got to him recently. it's the only one i know of in the wild. i don't think any E2's are out there, maybe some made it to Europe or something but it seems to me that Marin simply can't deliver this bike at all at this time with no end in sight from what i can see. if anyone knows why, or what's going on with the supply chain (is it Shimano, is it shipping containers, what??) i'd love to know. i contacted Marin Canada directly and they have no response. i was told 'it depends when you ordered' and i said i was probably the very first order in the country (mid Dec) and nothing. it's all a giant mystery and it's getting very very frustrating.


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

Its crappy that Marin Canada would not give you a answer. They should know. That is there business. No excuses.
I also put a deposit on a Large E2. I Will be pulling the pin.


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

Just got an email from the local shop that Marin said bikes are on a boat, might be here in 6 weeks 
I have never ridden an ebike so I’m interested to see how it is.


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear you all had problems getting your bike. I started looking 2 months ago after my 2021 Devinci Troy was stolen. I loved that bike and said the only thing it was missing was a motor. I found only 1 in stock and it was in Boise. I live in New Mexico so that was a bit a haul. The shop would not ship it as to not get in trouble with Marin. I decided to take the plug and fly up and one-way rental car it home. The bike is a beast! I have taken it on 30 mile rides and been to Salt Lake City and Moab too. The geometry is great, though it does feel like you are kind of over the front end with such a steep seat tube. If I had to buy one today, I would have went the next size up, because of that. Other things I have or will change: the handle bar is as stiff as they come. I changed it to a Oneup that is so much more compliant. The dropper is a bit short. This bike deserves at least 170. I am now considering a heavier and progressive spring to give it a little pop. A big negative to ebikes is the regulations are a mess. I guess most of the places I ride are technically illegal. Places like Moab are very anti-ebike and people will sometimes get belligerent about you riding one. There is a great deal of ignorance around riding ebikes. The best advice is to stop and ask "have you ever ridden and ebike‽", educate them about them, and if they are cool, ask them if they want to do a quick spin. 😉 The trail police change their tune super quick! Let me know your trail experiences. I am also considering overshocking and going 170f and 160 back. Anyone try this yet?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

It amazes me that Moab has an issue with eBikes given their putting up with ICE devices of all sorts for years. SlickRock trail was put in by Honda 90 step throughs....plus it is not like they are tearing up the existing trails due to the rocky nature and low moisture content of the area. BLM needs to get its head out of its .......Up here in the OR where I live there isn't anyone to complain and like 3 local people around me that even ride mtb and 2 of them have eBikes.....and we all do trailwork to expand our little private network.


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

Nice. People have been cool in Albuquerque too. I guess technically they classify ebikes as mopeds, so I suppose if anyone gave a crap here I could get into an shitstorm. Moab I thought was very odd too. Oh you can ride ebikes on the OAV Trails and get heckled and ran over there, but you would be legal. I rode the mtb trails anyways. Full fat emtbs are not great on slow techy double blacks like Amasa Back, Arab, and Jackson. That is this bike's limitation in maybe it is me.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

went for a ride with a new buddy with an eeb, i've just got mine a few weeks ago. he was a pro motocross rider all his life, just got into mtb a few years ago. we're both in our mid 50's and i've really lost my mojo for climbing, knee issues, time issues, fitness issues (though i'm still quite fit in general). he's had leukaemia and has many health compromises. anyways he was saying, what's the deal with the eeb hate out there. he just doesn't get it, especially coming from pure dirt biking, where everyone is a yahoo. 

i tried to explain it to him that many mtbers are super fit, ultra elitist racing snobs, it's a huge part of the mtb fraternity. everything is a competition to demonstrate your superior athletic prowess, it's a competition. everyone is parsed off into groups of similar fitness and people stop riding with others when they get fitter, or conversely less fit, old, injured, whatever. he's slowly getting it but not really. i love his naivety, but a lot of mtbers are pricks by nature in my experience.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

had to bail on the AT e2. waited for a year and 4 pushbacks on the delivery and then the Giant Reign eebs came out. called the LBS just out of curiosity and he said yes, we have them in all sizes, in stock now. so i went, i saw, i parking lot demo'd, i laid the plastic down. i'm sure the Marin is awesome, i hope they can deliver some next year. i'm quite happy with the Giant, which is very similar on paper to the Marin, if a bit bigger overall, which suits me at 6 5. happy holidays and Festivus eh.


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

cunningstunts said:


> went for a ride with a new buddy with an eeb, i've just got mine a few weeks ago. he was a pro motocross rider all his life, just got into mtb a few years ago. we're both in our mid 50's and i've really lost my mojo for climbing, knee issues, time issues, fitness issues (though i'm still quite fit in general). he's had leukaemia and has many health compromises. anyways he was saying, what's the deal with the eeb hate out there. he just doesn't get it, especially coming from pure dirt biking, where everyone is a yahoo.
> 
> i tried to explain it to him that many mtbers are super fit, ultra elitist racing snobs, it's a huge part of the mtb fraternity. everything is a competition to demonstrate your superior athletic prowess, it's a competition. everyone is parsed off into groups of similar fitness and people stop riding with others when they get fitter, or conversely less fit, old, injured, whatever. he's slowly getting it but not really. i love his naivety, but a lot of mtbers are pricks by nature in my experience.


Good analogy. It is true. I am very competitive and was/am snoby. I am still very fit though I am getting older and have lots of permanent aches and pains. People don't realized how skilled you need to be to pilot a 56 lb bike at 30mph. I still do some Stava but am converting to more mile the more smiles!


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

I was finally about to give up on the Marin and get my deposit back when the bike showed up.
Course I’m out of town for Christmas so I can’t get the bike until after. Arg.
I’m looking forward to trying it out. I’ve been wanting to try a bike with a slacker head tube and more travel. I’d be happy with an analog alpine trail even. And the climb road for my local trails is a beast. It will be cool to get an extra lap or two in per ride. Hope the battery will last - from what I’ve read you can get about 3500’ of climbing in. That’s usually a 2.5-3 hour ride for me on a normal bike.


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

jbhaji said:


> I was finally about to give up on the Marin and get my deposit back when the bike showed up.
> Course I’m out of town for Christmas so I can’t get the bike until after. Arg.
> I’m looking forward to trying it out. I’ve been wanting to try a bike with a slacker head tube and more travel. I’d be happy with an analog alpine trail even. And the climb road for my local trails is a beast. It will be cool to get an extra lap or two in per ride. Hope the battery will last - from what I’ve read you can get about 3500’ of climbing in. That’s usually a 2.5-3 hour ride for me on a normal bike.


Fantastic that you are finally going to take possession of the bike. On one of my favorite downhill trails I am just as fast as I have ever ridden with the motor off and faster with the motor on. You will love that. 2x faster on the way up too. I run 95 percent of the time in eco mode set at a max of 59 nm. I did 30 miles with analog bikes and 3000 feet of climbing and had 60 percent battery. So if you take it easy, and are in shape, you can get a lot of riding on a charge.


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

Yeah sounds good.
When I ordered it I had the idea that I would be able to do epic rides with 10k climbing 
I’ll see how far I can stretch it in eco I guess


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

[ATTACH















=full]1962074[/ATTACH]


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

Does that coil shock feel a lot different than air?
Haven’t ridden one before.
Can’t wait to try that bike out


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

jbhaji said:


> Does that coil shock feel a lot different than air?
> Haven’t ridden one before.
> Can’t wait to try that bike out


It does feel more plush than an air shock. I actually already blew out the dampener on that shock. I am borrowing an X2. I will let you know how that feels when I get it mounted. I also ordered a 450lb spring to replace the 350lb spring that came on the bike. When the dhx comes back I will also have that to.play with. I am about 200 lbs with gear so I should be running a 400lb spring according to Marin's chart.


----------



## kikeracy (Jun 16, 2008)

outdrgod said:


> It does feel more plush than an air shock. I actually already blew out the dampener on that shock. I am borrowing an X2. I will let you know how that feels when I get it mounted. I also ordered a 450lb spring to replace the 350lb spring that came on the bike. When the dhx comes back I will also have that to.play with. I am about 200 lbs with gear so I should be running a 400lb spring according to Marin's chart.


Hi, same situation here (swaped 350 for 400), im looking for comments of somebody who ride the E2 with coil and air....
My ride (also have a Nomad3 w/X2)


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

Ok. I now have 3 rides on the the Fox Factory X2. I really like it. I was riding undersprung before so I am sure this helps that part. It feels more peppy with some pop. These are such heavy bikes that the extra stiction seems hardly noticeable. It will be interesting when I get my DHX2 back with a heavier spring to ride them back to back.


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

kikeracy said:


> Hi, same situation here (swaped 350 for 400), im looking for comments of somebody who ride the E2 with coil and air....
> My ride (also have a Nomad3 w/X2)
> View attachment 1964012


Awesome. I bought an orange spring and orange fork stickers as well. Just waiting for Fox to send me back the DHX2. It looks nice! I changed out that handlebar with a Oneup and that helped take out some additional chatter.


----------



## kikeracy (Jun 16, 2008)

outdrgod said:


> Awesome. I bought an orange spring and orange fork stickers as well. Just waiting for Fox to send me back the DHX2. It looks nice! I changed out that handlebar with a Oneup and that helped take out some additional chatter.


Handlebar done, Deity 38mm rise


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

My bike came with a near flat 780mm raceface bar I swapped it for an 800 with 30 rise- much better


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

jbhaji said:


> My bike came with a near flat 780mm raceface bar I swapped it for an 800 with 30 rise- much better


Oh, you have the 2022. The 2021 came with that bar or matbe in a 20mm rise. It was a bit harsh for my taste, but definitely not flexy.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

outdrgod said:


> Ok. I now have 3 rides on the the Fox Factory X2. I really like it. I was riding undersprung before so I am sure this helps that part. It feels more peppy with some pop. These are such heavy bikes that the extra stiction seems hardly noticeable. It will be interesting when I get my DHX2 back with a heavier spring to ride them back to back.
> View attachment 1964087


I believe you will like the dhx2. You were definitely under sprung before. Badass bike!


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

How does the ride on a similar analog bike compare to the Marin Alpine Trail E2?
My other bike is a tallboy and I kind of want something bigger but without a motor.
The e2 is a great bike but I might sell it and get a similar enduro bike. 
maybe a commencal meta am or the pedal-powered alpine trail.


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

jbhaji said:


> How does the ride on a similar analog bike compare to the Marin Alpine Trail E2?
> My other bike is a tallboy and I kind of want something bigger but without a motor.
> The e2 is a great bike but I might sell it and get a similar enduro bike.
> maybe a commencal meta am or the pedal-powered alpine trail.


My last bike was a Devinci Troy 2021 and my other bike is an Intense Recluse. Those are in that aggressive trail category with 140mm of rear travel but with Fox 36s up front and x2s on the back. The E2 is way superior to those bikes when it comes to gnarly stuff. Those were nice bikes that jumped well, but it you are looking at technical accents or decents,, or gnar the E2 is a way better bike. I am doing enduro stuff on this bike and think it does really well. I can't speak about other bikes. I am sure there are better bikes for certain situations, but this is a phenomenal bike. I am really digging the loaner X2 and may buy one. There is a good video on YouTube by Loamwolf that they run the E2 vs the Alpine Trail acoustic for a power hour. The E2 is 2x the fun. Now if you are running lift assisted bike park or shuttling, that becomes a different story.


----------



## outdrgod (May 4, 2007)

Update on the E2: I purchased a used Fox x2 shock. I still do not have the stock DHX back from Fox. They officially have had it longer than me now. Whatever! I added DT Swiss H1700 wheelset that is fantastic. The stock wheelset was suprisingly good. I did get some spokes that needed tightened, but that was it. The stock set is heavy and the DTs are much faster according to Strava. I ate through the stock tire and purchased a new 2.8 DHR2 but in the EXO casing 120 TPI after mistakingly thinking the tire was 2 layers of 60 tpi or equivalent to a double down casing. Not the case. The weirdest thing is the tire is visually noticeably smaller in width. I measured it and it is 2.6 inch wide and 2 mm shorter in casing height from the beaded rim. I don't believe this has anything to do with the new wheelset, but believe there is that much variation in the manufacture of the tire. The result was the bottom bracket dropped where I am hitting the pedals a bunch and raked out the front a bit. I like the 2.6 if I could have not lost BB height. As is, not great. So I bought an identical tire to stock to see if it will be taller. I had one other major issue that is worth sharing: I updated the firmware on the EP8 as indicated in the alert through the ETUNE app. As it was trying to load the update it went into a loop and would not load all the way and I got an error. It told me to revert back to the factor settings. I tried and tried and it would just time out. So I turned everything off and disconnected the battery, reinstalled the battery and turned it on. It bricked!! The system would not stay on so I could not connect via bluetooth. I called around and 3 different bike shops said they could help me and they all did not have the right connector for the DI2 box hard connection. Apparently, Shimano switched connection cable sizes for the DI2 and the pandemic hit. The adapter is out of stock everywhere. It took almost a month to get it fixed when it was a 5 minute easy fix once the shop got the adapter. This is a Shimano issue, but it is still an issue. Overall, I still love the bike. I have over 500 miles on it. It eats the chunder. A longer dropper post is all that is left to upgrade.


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

I’m on my second e2 after the first was stolen. The other day the chain came off and got wedged in between the cassette and spokes. I think that I weakened the chain in prying it out. I adjusted the derailleur to prevent it from happening again but after a month or so the chain broke. I put on a kmc 12 speed link and it’s make a clicking noise when I’m in easier gears climbing. Seems to be when the link passes through the pulleys and around then cassette. It goes away when there’s less tension and the chain is well lubed.
I tried flipping the link but it’s still happening.
So I ordered a new chain. 
But I’m not sure if it’s the chain or the kmc link causing the problem.
has anyone else had this happen?


----------

